
SQL Server on Linux runs inside Microsoft's Drawbridge Sandbox - dhd415
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/18/microsoft_running_windows_apps_on_linux/
======
gigatexal
I mean they weren't going to open source Sql server but this is probably a
play to enterprises: it's the same binary just you can run it on Linux!

